# Average cost for taping sheet rock



## navidave95 (Jul 14, 2011)

I need help.
I hung the rock in my 12 x 14 room...8' ceiling and taped most of it now my neighbors work for a construction company and turned me onto a guy that had the whole job done in 4 hours (no texturing).
What should he charge (approx) ?
He wants $715.00 
I thought that 200 would be fair
thanks


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

sounds kinda high to me. how did he figure that price. maybe he took his normal price per sq ft. but you had most of it done didn't you? the 200 you think is fair is 50.00 and hour. id say nowadays that is pretty good pay for an hours work.


----------



## navidave95 (Jul 14, 2011)

*sheetrock pricing*

Don't know how he figured the price. He was supposed to come over and discuss it yesterday but failed to show. I'm a little peeved...Think that he thinks I was born yesterday but since I've been on this earth over 50 years I've picked up a few things. I could of done it myself but had other things that had to be done so thought that I'd give him some work but not set up his retirement!:no: just gives me some time to cool down i guess


----------



## navidave95 (Jul 14, 2011)

*sheet rock pricing*

Yes had all of it done and 1/2 taped


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Does sound high. Don't know what the going rate is in your area, but you should have discussed price up front.....


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Maybe this guy sees issues with your work.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Maybe this guy sees issues with your work.


Good point Bud. I've had to up my prices on simple jobs that were hacked up by home owners or previous contractors.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Maybe this guy sees issues with your work.


That’s what I thought when I first read this post.

"Issues" may be a understatement.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Hmmm...sounds like a good price to me.

If you want a pro to do it that is. If not get a hack for $300.00 or less and live with the consequences.
I live in CA. though and don't begrudge a man his living if he does a good job and I don't want to do it.

Andy.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

navidave95 said:


> I need help.
> I hung the rock in my 12 x 14 room...8' ceiling and taped most of it now my neighbors work for a construction company and turned me onto a guy that had the whole job done in 4 hours (no texturing).
> What should he charge (approx) ?
> He wants $715.00
> ...


BTW - "No texturing" requires a better taping job than textured drywall. 

Hard lesson learned, but it isn't very fair to agree to hire him and then refuse to pay him. Because you elected to remain ignorant about what the cost would be (you didn't talk about it before hand, did you?) you rolled the dice. This time you feel like you lost. Next time talk about price first.


----------



## navidave95 (Jul 14, 2011)

*sheetrock pricing*

Didn't say I wasn't going to pay him but will pay him an honist pay for honest work. Found out he told his boss he was here for 9.5 hours so he double billed. dishonest...So I contacted the owner of the company this morning..were going to talk tomarrow


----------



## navidave95 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Sheetrock*

I've done sheetrock work many times over the years so I've kinda got an Idea about how to do it...There weren't any issues with this room..nice and clean no screw issues and so forth. just ran out of time and had soooo many other things to do before family came into town


----------



## Monkey-boy (Jul 19, 2011)

People like you are a nightmare to work with. I put myself though college doing drywall work. God we used to crack up a the time from home owner attempts at drywall. It's actually allot more work to fix something than just let a pro do it. 

$200 is ridiculous


----------



## navidave95 (Jul 14, 2011)

*sheetrock*

I to have done (And do) this work. Please done judge someone when you don't know them. Besides...My God is my Judge who's is yours?
God Bless all of the ones here that have listened and tried to help.
The OWNER of the company is seeing it my way.


----------



## Monkey-boy (Jul 19, 2011)

Ummm, there is neither a "god" nor a DIY homeowner that can sheet rock like a pro.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

navidave95 said:


> The OWNER of the company is seeing it my way.


All that means is that the owner is willing to screw the worker out of his days pay in the interest of making you happy.

The owner can write it off as a loss but the worker probably cannot. Doesn't seem very fair to me.


----------



## navidave95 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Sheetrock*

enough of you...I will pray for you my friend...God Bless you as you have blessed others


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Gag.:wacko:


----------



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

navidave95 said:


> I to have done (And do) this work.


Then why didn't you finish it yourself? 

As a licensed electrician, I know what my time, tools, knowledge and experience are worth. I detest people who think they are doing me a favor by offering me a low ball price for work. It's no favor and I always automatically double my price when someone tries to low ball me.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

so what did it end up costing you?


----------

